# Poultry Supplies and information



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

I started my flock in May and I love having my girls! My question is, where do you all get your supplies, such as mealworms, ACV, dewormers, etc.? I am mainly an Internet shopper. Which sites have the best supplies and most reliable information? Which sites do you avoid?

Here are some pictures of my girls


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good looking flock occupying your space.

I bought almost everything at the feed store or co-op. I did buy a few things off the net, the things not found in the feed stores. I found all of the long established places to be about the same. One might be a little cheaper than another but usually not enough to make that much difference. Jeffers has been around forever, actually they are located not too far from me.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So pretty those birds are!! Are a few of yours Brahma's?

I'm a 100% internet shopper. Soup to nuts. My first stop is always Amazon and some free shipping. They also list other websites at the bottom. Drugs- I go to some pigeon place like Foy's. Mostly Jeffers, KY vet. 

I don't do ACV or DE or Ivermectin. Dawg recommends Valbazen, but I don't know where I bought mine.


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

Awwww you have some lovely looking chickens 
I'm in the wrong country to give any good shopping advice!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm with Robin and Seminolewind. I order from Jefferslivestock.com as well. Their prices are reasonable and they ship quickly.
I dont use ACV, DE, nor Ivomec products. Jeffers has all the wormers you'll ever need; valbazen, safeguard, pyrantel pamoate etc...
You really have some good looking birds!


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks, I sure do love them! I never knew how smart and interactive chickens could be. Their personalities are so diverse. Yes, I have Light Brahma pullets and Bantam Buff Brahmas, also. A few Polish and Silkies, just for fun


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Nice looking ladies you have there, thanks for the pictures and welcome!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I love the look of the Brahmas. How prolific are they at laying? I would love to add some and some cochins as well, but I worry about heat tolerance for the summer. As to supplies, most of everything I have gotten is from either tractor supply (which I hate) our local hardware store, and I found a local guy that I get my feed from. Some stuff I have ordered from amazon.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I heard that Brahma roos will tolerate eachother in a flock.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

8hensalaying said:


> I love the look of the Brahmas. How prolific are they at laying? I would love to add some and some cochins as well, but I worry about heat tolerance for the summer. As to supplies, most of everything I have gotten is from either tractor supply (which I hate) our local hardware store, and I found a local guy that I get my feed from. Some stuff I have ordered from amazon.


I had one of my Light Brahmas go broody during a summer drought with daily temps in the upper 90's/low 100's. I had to pull her off the nest 3 times a day to eat and drink, even after I removed the newly hatched chicks. I had a fan in the coop and a fan out in the pen. It was extra work for me, but worth it. I finally broke her broodiness by putting her in a cage in the garage for 10 days out of sight of my other birds. The other Brahma went broody the following spring, but I broke her broodiness in the same manner as before.
My experience is that they are not prolific layers, but lay large eggs. I like the Light Brahmas for their looks...eye candy. I dont know if Brahmas are known for broodiness, mine certainly were.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> I had one of my Light Brahmas go broody during a summer drought with daily temps in the upper 90's/low 100's. I had to pull her off the nest 3 times a day to eat and drink, even after I removed the newly hatched chicks. I had a fan in the coop and a fan out in the pen. It was extra work for me, but worth it. I finally broke her broodiness by putting her in a cage in the garage for 10 days out of sight of my other birds. The other Brahma went broody the following spring, but I broke her broodiness in the same manner as before.
> My experience is that they are not prolific layers, but lay large eggs. I like the Light Brahmas for their looks...eye candy. I dont know if Brahmas are known for broodiness, mine certainly were.


Two of mine were very broody.


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

My Brahmas lay well, at least 4-5 eggs/week, never had them go broody. They made it through the hot, humid MD summer without a problem. But only time will tell, they're still young. Oh, and my BIG babies are super friendly! My other chicks wouldn't come near me, but these girls even follow my cat around the yard!


----------

